# Vancouver to Victoria



## labguides (Apr 15, 2010)

How to get from Vancouver to Victoria? How much time to allot from downtown Vancouver to Victoria? We has just one day.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 15, 2010)

Go to the website for BC Ferries:  www.bcferries.com    There's something wrong with their website, but I was able to get to a page with a map here: http://orca.bcferries.com:8080/cc/conditions/  And this page shows how long it takes to get from Tsawwassen to Swartz Bay:  http://orca.bcferries.com:8080/cc/conditions/arrivals-departures.asp?dept=TSA&route=01

If I had just one day to explore Victoria, I'd make sure to go to Butchart Gardens--one of the most beautiful places I've ever seen.


----------



## Islander7 (Apr 15, 2010)

If you don't have a car or you don't want to drive and time is a factor, I recommend checking out the float planes that fly from downtown to downtown. They take off near the Bayshore Hotel in downtown Vancouver and land near the Empress Hotel in Victoria.

http://www.harbour-air.com/


----------



## labguides (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. I will check out the websites. We definitely want to go to Buchtart Gardens. I have been there previously, but my travel mates have never been there.


----------



## BevL (Apr 15, 2010)

There has been lots of information re ferries to Victoria.  search for "ferry" and/or "Victoria" and you'll get everything you need.


----------



## bjones9942 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ferry is the easiest.  Float plane is the most fun.  And if you have an extra day or two, take the Victoria Clipper (or Amtrak) down to Seattle.  We have some amazing restaurants!


----------



## randyz (Apr 16, 2010)

If you have a car you will take the ferry from Tsawassen to Swartz Bay which is in Sidney about a 1/2 hour to Victoria. Vancouver to ferry terminal is 45-60 minutes depending on the part of town you in. Since time is important go to the BC Ferries website and get a reservation for an early departure and later return. Monday through Friday during morning rush hour there is lane closures/reversal on the highway to the  ferry terminal, so allow for some extra travel time if you go early. Having a car will give you easy access to Butchart Gardens.

If you have no car your options are:
1. Pacific Coast Lines - Bus via ferry. Downtown to Downtown
2. Harbour Air - Float planes from downtown harbour to downtown harbour
3. Helijet - Downtown convention centre to downtown Victoria harbour.

If you are not staying downtown, but near the airport or Richmond. Harbour air also flies from the Sea plane terminal on the river next to YVR airport. Helijet is virtually next door though they operate from that location Monday - Friday only (but check their schedule in case they have changed)

Randy


----------

